# train route



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

All aboard! Canadian company opening luxury train route from Moab to Denver


It's not the fastest or least expensive way to make the trip, but it just might be the most breathtaking.




www.ksl.com


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I've read many comments about the Rocky Mt. trips across Canada and the reviews were horrible.. No shower accommodations, food was bad, etc.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If you want breathtaking scenery try the Swiss Alps below Chur to Tirano.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The amenities and food service depend on the price point that the market will support. I fly on commercial planes that have showers and private rooms but the price point is beyond eye watering. The Canadian rockies scenery during the day is worth seeing. The Japanese run ultra high end sight seeing trains but the one way ticket is $10,000/person, double occupancy.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Luxury really costs these days. There are plenty of people that can afford it.

Hey Broke, how you doing? Glad to see you posting again. I miss that.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

While I have never done the Chicago to California trip via the Rockies, my dad and wife did. The had a state room so they enjoyed it. As Tom said, it is all about the excursion price point. It wasn't cheap. 

Kenny


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I've read many comments about the Rocky Mt. trips across Canada and the reviews were horrible.. No shower accommodations, food was bad, etc.


The Rocky Mountaineer is strictly a daytime excursion train; no overnight sleepers. Passengers overnight in an actual hotel.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Musta been fake train news......


----------

